# Saving Colostrum



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 11, 2017)

How much do you save?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 11, 2017)

There's no set rule. Some people never save any. I generally milk ewes that have singles once and freeze what I get from them. 4-5 oz per bag.


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok I only saved a little over 100ml bc I wasn't sure how much I should take from her. 
One more question - how much does a lamb need if we had to give it colostrum? 
Thanks!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 11, 2017)

Ideally, as much as possible, but a couple feedings of it at least.


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank You! Next time I will try and save more but not take it all at once.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 12, 2017)

General rule of thumb is 10% of the body weight of the lamb in colostrum in the first 24 hours. (A 10 lb lamb should receive 16oz of colostrum in the first 24 hors, with half of that given in the first 8hours).

The antibodies in the colostrum are absorbed best in the first 8 hours, and the absorption falls off very markedly after 24 hours. Antibodies are not absorbed beyond 48 hours.

If a ewe has a good supply of colostrum or she needs to be milked off when the teats are very large and congested, collect 150ml aliquots and use them as feeds or freeze them down for later use. When you re-warm the frozen colostrum do so slowly (no microwaves!) or the antibodies will be destroyed.

So. essentially, take some colostrum from a ewe who has plenty and has just one lamb to feed.


----------

